# ndisgen fails to see inf file



## luejonah (Oct 2, 2012)

ok so im trying to convert my wifi card drivers with ndisgen. I type in 
`# ndisgen /usr/home/usb/bcmw16.inf /usr/home/usb/bcmw1664.sys`

This is where I copied the files to. Ndisgen then brings up the screen to choose 1-4. When I choose to convert the driver and enter in the .inf file location it says 

```
The File '/usr/home/usb/bcmw16.inf' was not found.
```
this is odd because I've tried accessing the file on the usb drive as well. I'm am clueless. I can use ls(1) to list the file contents and copy them but for some weird reason ndisgen won't recognize it. 

Any ideas?


----------



## luejonah (Oct 2, 2012)

Also when I try to rename the file it says "no such file or directory". I am doing that as root and I had copied the files from usb drive. Could I have not copied them properly? If so, what is the proper way to do that?


----------



## fbsd1 (Oct 3, 2012)

cd to the directory where you placed the microsoft windows driver files. Then ls to verify the desired files are really there. Then issue the nisgen command with just the file name with out the path because you are all ready at the correct path.

I tried using ndisgen and even thow it created output I allway got missing files error when trying to use it.
Maybe you will have better results than I, but don't hold your breath.


----------



## luejonah (Oct 3, 2012)

That worked. and it compiled the driver without error. though, when i use kldload it does not give any output and the card never gets recognized. My card uses bcm4321 for the driver. Not sure where to go from here.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Oct 4, 2012)

Is that an internal or external card? One mailing list post suggested reinserting the card if the latter (Of course, it could be any number of other issues... entirely rebooting for example.)  A bios tweak may be in order for the former. (I only searched a few seconds though, and not this forum... so probably search this forum and the freebsd-questions list...)


----------

